# Eventing Magazine



## Chiffy (1 May 2015)

Really sad to see Eventing Magazine is ceasing publication after the June issue.
I have read it for years, even before it was taken over by Horse and Hound.


----------



## Supertrooper (1 May 2015)

Oh no!! I didn't know this, where did you see that?


----------



## Chiffy (1 May 2015)

Uptown Eventing, Rachael Wakefield put a post on facebook, she has done the Stable Talk page for years.


----------



## Welly (1 May 2015)

H & H next?


----------



## teapot (1 May 2015)

Sadly doesn't surprise me


----------



## Swirlymurphy (1 May 2015)

It doesn't surprise me either sadly.  Would have been quite nice for their subscribers to get an email from them!  What happens to the balance of our subscriptions for example?


----------



## EventingMum (1 May 2015)

That's really sad, my subscription has just gone up too. I loved Sam Watson's diary and was sad when it finished.


----------



## Supertrooper (1 May 2015)

I did enjoy it but it had got to the point where I couldn't find it anywhere and had to get it on iPad. I will miss it though xx


----------



## pootler (1 May 2015)

I wouldn't mind but I just took out a membership for the first time this year, I assume they will credit it me for the missed months....


----------



## Doris68 (1 May 2015)

Very poor form on the part of the proprietors.  They were still taking subscriptions for 2 years until quite recently I believe.  I've been subscribing for about 5 years and have had no communication.  Totally unprofessional - but I suppose they don't give a damn!


----------



## Orangehorse (2 May 2015)

I would have liked to buy it, but never saw it on sale.  It seems a shame when there are thousands and thousands of people involved in eventing.  There are Driving Magazines, and Western Riding magazines (as far as I know still publishing) with far, far fewer people taking part.


----------



## armchair_rider (5 May 2015)

Orangehorse said:



			I would have liked to buy it, but never saw it on sale.  It seems a shame when there are thousands and thousands of people involved in eventing.  There are Driving Magazines, and Western Riding magazines (as far as I know still publishing) with far, far fewer people taking part.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. If I saw it i'd buy it. Oh well, I can stop looking now


----------



## Bede (7 May 2015)

Welly said:



			H & H next?
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts too. Although probably not soon, in view of the 'all new' look; no point revamping something if you're about to scrap it


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (7 May 2015)

I have been a subscriber to Eventing for at least ten years. I'm pretty miffed that they didn't tell me of the closure first. H&H just isn't the same!


----------



## teapot (7 May 2015)

Bede said:



			My thoughts too. Although probably not soon, in view of the 'all new' look; no point revamping something if you're about to scrap it
		
Click to expand...

Unless it's a last ditch attempt...


----------

